# September Photo Contest



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Our August winner *Daisy123* has chosen a great theme for September...

Summer Fun

So show us your Goldens enjoying all the summer activities, from a romp at the beach, beating the heat, relaxing by the pool, or just chasing the butterflies. Show us all those great Golden summer moments.

As always this years winners and new members with less than 25 posts won't be eligible to win but we love to see your photos anyway. Please attach your photos directly rather than linking from your member album.

A reminder that the forum will be having a year-end poll contest of all the monthly winners and the years winner will receive, courtesy of Admin (Yung) a free one year Gold membership.

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday September 22nd.:wavey:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Keeping cool after a good swim


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Swimming is a year round thing.... as long as there's no ice....  

But running across the green green grass is definitely a big big part of summer.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Our 12 yr old girl enjoying a day of sun, sand, and water


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

(non-eligible entry) Daisy swimming in the bay in Ocean City, MD!


----------



## golden rascal (Feb 22, 2013)

Teddy relaxing in the pool


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Neeko & Molson went on their first vacation to Rehoboth Beach, Delaware..they had a blast. One day they even had their pic taken with 2 of the grands, at Old Time Photos....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nash666 said:


> Neeko & Molson went on their first vacation to Rehoboth Beach, Delaware..they had a blast. One day they even had their pic taken with 2 of the grands, at Old Time Photos....
> 
> SHOOT, I CHANGED MY MIND AT THE LAST MINUTE...COULD SOMEONE DELETE THE BOTTOM PIC??? THANKS......
> 
> View attachment 563593


 
Bottom photo has now been deleted......


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you Rob!!!!:wavey:


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

David lure coursing


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

:wavey:


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

GoldenSkies said:


> :wavey:
> View attachment 564210


I'm predicting winner :new (11):


----------



## elway (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's my first-ever photo contest entry. Nothing like a puppy minding a grill to make it feel like summer :yummy:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries so far, looking forward to seeing lots more.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

harley going for swim !!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Breezey say this sure beats the shelter!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

*Indian Creek looking good!*

Nikki cooling off on a HOT day.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

That ball's just out of reach!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

Chase cruising on the boat and checking out the scenery!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Cara on the beach in June just about to turn 12 and after her diagnosis!!!!!!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sofie doing neighborhood watch on the front screened porch which is always summer fun. Now it's not too long until it gets closed back up for another Wisconsin winter.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Love these pictures lets keep them coming! Show us your summer fun dog pictures...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Enjoying the lawn chair at the end of summer (leaves are just starting to fall):


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner (Oct 7, 2013)

*Jack*

Jack soaking up the sun after riding the Seadoo to Golden Nugget Beach :wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures all, hope to see lots more.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is one of my water obsessed Hazel cooling off in the mist setting of the hose:


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

wendy427 said:


> enjoying the lawn chair at the end of summer (leaves are just starting to fall):


love !!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beach baby! (though, also not eligible!)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures all, this is a fun theme.

Let's see some more!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your Golden's Summer Fun moments. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our August winner *Daisy123* has chosen a great theme for September...
> 
> Summer Fun
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are Fletcher (left) and Murphy (right) at Cape May, NJ.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful pictures everyone lets see some more dogs having fun this summer!


----------



## Zach (May 19, 2014)

Django taking a break from his play date to smile for the camera.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great Summer Fun Moments, keep them coming!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Great photos as usual, I don't know about y'all but I'm feeling a chill in the air, show us those Summer Fun photos while it lasts.


----------



## Black Heart Farm's Maya (Oct 31, 2013)

*Maya on the Hudson*

Summer 2015


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, hope to see more!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

i bought a boat for bear. It lasted one day ?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying all the great pictures-

Keep them coming!


----------



## Tico (Sep 14, 2015)

Chillin on a Sunday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Show us your "Summer Fun" Moments!

Great entries all, let's see some more. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our August winner *Daisy123* has chosen a great theme for September...
> 
> Summer Fun
> 
> ...


----------



## Driggsy (Jun 12, 2014)

We had so much fun this summer, hard to choose just one! Here is Dempsey learning to jump off a dock, with his boys.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Although Gracie had lots of fun this summer we're a little short on good pictures of it. Here she is having a swim on a hot day.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all your photos, make sure you get your entry in!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Here Bella and Tucker enjoying their new pool. With ChuckIt balls.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!

*Tuesday September 22nd is the last day to submit an entry, don't miss out.
*
Show us your "Summer Fun" Moments.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Oscar runs along the beach somewhere in Oregon ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Still time to get your entry in, so let's see more of your wonderful photos!.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Not for entry but fun anyway!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oops sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max doing his favorite thing: retrieving his Chuckit Ball at the beach.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sunny LOVED the hot tub!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

And Mister LOVED his Wet Wubba!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda chasing her ball into the lake. She learned to swim this summer, quite by accident!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone!

_*Don't miss out, the last day to submit a picture for the photo contest is Tuesday-September 22nd. *_


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

*Sideward dawg*

Yoga with Mommy in the backyard.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Regular walks to the pond with Thor on any given summer day.


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

elway said:


> Here's my first-ever photo contest entry. Nothing like a puppy minding a grill to make it feel like summer :yummy:


 Such a smart cutie at such a young age! Darling photo in a good-looking Sit.

It reminds me of our introduction to the breed at a barbecue about 40 years ago. With an indulgent grin, Roger cautioned us to guard our plate from the nosey 90-pound family pet, Livingston, his 10-year old Golden. He told us if he gets distracted, Livingston would grab a steak and devour it on the spot. Obviously Roger didn't really mind, there was such devoted love between them. 

A few years later we began our own love affair with our own little Golden pup! :yes:


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

Katduf said:


> View attachment 567066
> i bought a boat for bear. It lasted one day ?


I LOVE IT! :doh: Sounds like my Petra!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Frisbee on the beach...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Such GReat photo's. I will throw one in for fun

Old Georgia boy's Tuff and I enjoy the simple things.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Kid enjoying a sunny summer day??


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still time to get your entry in, this month's contest closes tomorrow Tuesday 22nd September!.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day for entries!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today* is the last day to submit an entry for the September Photo contest.

Don't miss out!


----------

